
'Give Us Your Passwords' - nishs
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/02/give-us-your-passwords/516315/?single_page=true
======
NotSammyHagar
This is my worst nightmare. Authorities want no one to have any privacy.
Imagine a future world where authoritian leaders have surveillance over
everyone and everything. I have nothing really secret in my email, nothing
illegal. but if the us does it, then the uk or the rest of europe next. then
they share the names and passwords back to the us, and then the us has my
passwords. We need to change the rules governing border authorities in the us.
I know its not an area of normal civil rights, but they operate under the
control of the pres and the congress. Why are they okay with unjustified
search? Eventually it will start hitting the families of congressmen, and
they'll notice, just like a few of them started accepting gay people when
their own kids were gay.

~~~
pasbesoin
> Authorities want no one to have any privacy.

Except for themselves. Thereby putting the lie to many of their own arguments.

I'd like to ask what can even be considered "evidence" or proof of action,
when we and our data are all so compromised that anyone could have done
anything to it. How to prove it's actually the result of the person you're
accusing?

Except, it's not really about transparency. It's about the rubber hose of
compliance and coercion. Wherein dirty evidence of unknown provenance, lack of
chain of custody, and the like are all merely tools toward political,
economic, and social ends -- private ends, of those in control of the hose.

